# Anyone know what insect is in this picture?



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Does the bottom one have wings? Appears to be some type of ant.

I never bring an outside plant into the house. If it dies, it dies, but I'm not risking an unnecessary invasion.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Adding your location to your profile may help narrow it down. You could be any place on the planet.
Just go to quick links to edit.
If you Google "insect identification" there's some sites that will ask a few questions to narrow it down.
First question they ask is location, how many body segments, antenna or not and if there straight or bent, wings, and color.


----------



## Lelani (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like some type of ant. Can you capture one and take a closer picture? Would help a lot.


----------



## zero80 (Jan 30, 2014)

I will know soon what it is. I think it's some type of fly. At first I thought it was carpenter ant but it's not .


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A little tip on bringing plants inside--or curing an infestation outside---

Place the potted plant into a pail---fill with enough water to cover the soil--let it stay in the water for 5 or 6 hours----this will not hurt the plant and will drown most bugs --


----------



## zero80 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. I found out the bug was a type of beetle.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you post which beetle that is? Stone beetle kind of looks like an ant, but I haven't seen any beetles that are that thin.


----------



## zero80 (Jan 30, 2014)

All I know was it was a beetle based on what they told me.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not an entomologist, but I would say that is not a beetle. Maybe a blister beetle?


----------



## zero80 (Jan 30, 2014)

Beetle family on what they told me.


----------

